# Warning: don't ride the Danube from Vienna to Budapest



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Even though this is a mtb forum, thought this might save someone from a boring road trip. This trip is famous and recommended. The only reason why that I can guess is that it's easy and thus popular with the geriatric crowd. It's certainly not beautiful or fun. I was the only person riding the route under 50 years old that I saw.

I researched this trip as best I could before I went. They even have route books for it. Never was I warned how uninteresting the scenery it has. Also there are whole days spent riding on high traffic roads. Luckily I avoided some of these by conferring with other cyclists.

I rented a bike from Pedal Power in Vienna. The bike was heavy and several of the gears did not work. It did not have a repair kit (luckily I never needed it). I was a woman alone and it was a hassle hauling this tank on and off trains, stairs etc. Thankfully, I was often helped by nice people. Hope this helps someone!

Anyone know of a tour review site that I can research future trips as well as share this post on? Thanks!


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry you thought it sucked. Riding along rivers tends to be flat flat flat.

I am not sure what type of riding you do, but the German equivalent of mtbr has local sections (Lokale Bikeforen) where you could research and ask about proposed trips. generally they speak English and are pretty helpful.
Here is the link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php
For example, you may have asked about that ride in the "Österreich und Südtirol" subforum of the "Lokale Bikeforen" to get a local opinion of the Vienna-Budapest ride.

Another place to ask where you may get a more pan-European viewpoint is the German Speaking Twentyniner forum. English is also spoken there and there are not just mountain bikers but cross racers and roadies who happen to own 29ers too.
http://www.twentyniner.ch

Quite a few European riders frequent this page to if you have any questions.

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Marty for the info/forums. I'm researching a mtb trip to the Alps and these should help.

In case you know something...we're looking for: 1) lots of singletrack, 2) local culture (we don't want to be in super touristy areas and want oportunities to interact with locals), 3) change of venue at least several times during the trip (we don't want to stay in one place and ride out from there every day).

btw- my mom is from Huntsville!


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry, I live kind of far away from the Alps. Should you be in western Germany nice singletrack can be found in the Pfalz around Kaiserslautern:
http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de/netz.php
Especially cool is the F-trail around Rodalben.

Additionally the RACC is local group at Ramstein that can answer questions about the Pfalz and F-trail:
http://www.theracc.com/


----------



## warren2975 (Jun 6, 2009)

got pics? i'd like to see this uninteresting scenery...


----------



## Jezus (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is few pics from january 2011, but just from part between Wien (Austria) and Bratislava (Slovakia). It's very nice location I think. Big part of this section leads on the causeways near the Donau river.

tech problem with bike on track 









rainbow after showers









flooded tree









mistletoe






















































before Hainburg









old manor in Wolfstahl









Bratislava castle


----------

